# what do you do when you're bored at post?



## IndyEMT (Aug 10, 2013)

So I recently got hired for my first EMT job in the OC and I've had days that I run calls non-stop. But then again I've had days that I sit at post and am bored all day long. What do you guys do to keep you entertained at post? Any book suggestions?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 10, 2013)

Read, youtube, Netflix, people watch, joke around with partner, and try to make dispatch mad haha


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Mess around on my phone, read a book, people watch, eat, sleep, go to the mall for 3 hours... got to love the IFT life


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 10, 2013)

Mostly what I would do sitting around at home, minus delicious beer. Station chores, chart review, daily training, and gear checks come first (gotta keep the bosses happy). After that, I read, crawl around on the internet, watch Netflix, take an occasional nap, find somewhere to grab lunch. Night shifts, sleep takes up more of the time. Yeah, life isn't too tough here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 10, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Mostly what I would do sitting around at home, minus delicious beer. Station chores, chart review, daily training, and gear checks come first (gotta keep the bosses happy). After that, I read, crawl around on the internet, watch Netflix, take an occasional nap, find somewhere to grab lunch. Night shifts, sleep takes up more of the time. Yeah, life isn't too tough here.



I didn't read "on the Internet". I was wondering why you would just craw around lol


----------



## chaz90 (Aug 10, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I didn't read "on the Internet". I was wondering why you would just craw around lol



I'm able to suppress my ground crawling urges most of the time...


----------



## jefftherealmccoy (Aug 10, 2013)

When I had to post (we would post in our trucks in grocery store parking lots) life got lame fast so I went out and bought a bunch of game for my laptop that I used to play back in the day.  Diablo, Warcraft II, Starcraft ect.  It was nerd central in the cockpit of my rig.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 10, 2013)

Depending on which post I read. If we post at the zoo I have a project ive been working on for a few months. 

I play peacock mating calls over the PA. Im attempting classical conditioning. AkA Pavlov's dog. I was hoping to get to a point that the peacocks would see an ambulance and come to the fence. 

Sadly, we have updated our posting assignments so I have unfinished work.


----------



## IndyEMT (Aug 12, 2013)

thanks for the suggestions guys. usually I try to joke around with my partner but sometimes he's focused on his phone the whole shift :glare: anybody have good book suggestions? I recently read "Working Fire" by Zac Unger - great memoir


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 12, 2013)

What is this posting thing you speak of?  
In between calls I nap in my bunk, watch movies, read, do homework, or catch up on charts


----------



## aquabear (Aug 14, 2013)

NETFLIX! The best $8 a month you can spend working in EMS, if you have access to wifi or cell service...


----------



## 9D4 (Aug 14, 2013)

IndyEMT said:


> thanks for the suggestions guys. usually I try to joke around with my partner but sometimes he's focused on his phone the whole shift :glare: anybody have good book suggestions? I recently read "Working Fire" by Zac Unger - great memoir


If you have Windows 8 their is an app called "free books" that has easy access to a lot of public domain books in one place. Takes about 10 secs to download one and they are then available without an internet connection.
So far, I've got 3 Jack London novels (Call of the Wild, White Fang, Sea Wolf), the Communist Manifesto by Marx, and the Portrait of Dorian Gray. All were good. 
If you're a nonfiction person I just read two books about pararescuemen in the Air Force; None Braver which is a journalistic approach to them in the beginning of the War on Terror and That Others May Live by Jack Brehm which is an account of one's career over 20+ years and was an excellent story.


----------



## broken stretcher (Aug 15, 2013)

Mario Kart N64


----------

